# Iraqi Admits to Trying to Send Weapons to Al Qaeda



## ManBearPig (Dec 18, 2011)

Wonder how this trial will end?  Hopefully with Waad Alwan locked up for a long time.

Fuck Al Qaeda 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/12/16/iraqi-admits-to-trying-to-send-weapons-to-al-qaeda/


----------



## CDG (Dec 18, 2011)

Ty said:


> Wonder how this trial will end? Hopefully with Waad Alwan locked up for a long time.


 
Fuck that.  I don't want to be paying for this guy to have three hots and a cot plus access to a Quran until he finally dies.  Take him out to a farm, let him see the pig trough, make him get in it, then shoot him.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 18, 2011)

CDG 2012!


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 18, 2011)

Why would you need to buy guns in KY and send them to Iraq?  Last time I was there the country was awash with weapons, I can't imagine it would be cheaper to buy them in the US and smuggle them all the way into Iraq, unless it's something they just can't get in-country.


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 18, 2011)

CDG said:


> Fuck that. I don't want to be paying for this guy to have three hots and a cot plus access to a Quran until he finally dies. Take him out to a farm, let him see the pig trough, make him get in it, then shoot him.


 
Agreed.  I was just thinking how screwed our justice system is that that is probably all they will give him is life.  Personally, I would do a lot worse to the guy...


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 18, 2011)

And if they don't give him life they would probably give him some sissy shit sentence...


----------



## Dame (Dec 18, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Why would you need to buy guns in KY and send them to Iraq? Last time I was there the country was awash with weapons, I can't imagine it would be cheaper to buy them in the US and smuggle them all the way into Iraq, unless it's something they just can't get in-country.


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 18, 2011)

Ty said:


> Agreed. I was just thinking how screwed our justice system is that that is probably all they will give him is life. Personally, I would do a lot worse to the guy...


 
You want the death penalty for him?


----------

